# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Tutoriale per arkitekture,inxhinjeri ndertimi.

## benseven11

Tutoriale per Robobat robot millenium version 20.Programi eshte falas.
http://www.robobat.pl/n/uk/544/2
video
http://www.robotoffice.com/interface/44/

----------


## MoskoSoft

shume faleminderit beni me bene shume pune.

----------

